# NYC w/c 28/10 ideas please!



## 1927 (Sep 10, 2017)

I will be arriving in NYC on 28th october for a week. Have 2 9yr old kids with me and would like ideas of things to do please, hopefully some free, budget stuff. Staying out near Fushing Meadow in and Air bnb.

Have Bronx zoo pencilled in for wednesday as its free, and hoping to do some stuff on halloween, so welcome suggestions.

I look forward to Urban doing its usual best to entertain me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 10, 2017)

I've not been but there's a new Jim Henson exhibit at the Museum of the Moving Image in Astoria, which is not far away. 

Museum of the Moving Image - Exhibitions

Flushing has a bigger Chinatown than Manhattan. Mister Hotpot is a popular restaurant. 

MISTER HOTPOT | FLUSHING

Flushing Meadows Corona Park has some interesting things to see left over from the world's fair. Think you may also be able to walk through the tennis stadium where the US open is currently being played. 

Flushing Meadows Corona Park : NYC Parks

Some of the big museums like the natural history museum and the Met have suggested donations as their entry fee so you can choose to go in for free, although some exhibits/films may have additional costs. 

American Museum of Natural History

Met Audio Guide Online

They have Citi bikes so you could cycle around Central Park or along the Hudson river but you need to find somewhere to dock it every 30 minutes. 

Citi Bike: Unlock a Bike, Unlock New York | Citi Bike NYC


----------



## petee (Sep 10, 2017)

the bronx zoo is great (and is contiguous with the botanical gardens) but won't be easy to get to from flushing.

Maltin listed the museum of natural history, which is a blast for kids of all ages, and one ticket includes the planetarium. be prepared for possible long lines tho'.

a suggestion. you could make a day out of downtown Manhattan. battery park, the WTC site (which is a downer, but significant), a trip across the harbor on the staten island ferry (free), the museum of the american indian (free): New York, NY | National Museum of the American Indian, other things too.

if you need tips on transit, get to know this: MTA.info
or send me a p.m.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 10, 2017)

Ive been several time before, but not wth 2 9 year olds in tow. we have got attraction ticket passes that worked out well cheaper than paying individually, about £140 each for 10 attractions. The natural history museum is my fave museum in the world, but has anyone ever had the balls to make a small donation rater than pay the $25 or whatever the suggested donation is?
I know our plans will almost certainly go out of the window as soon as we get there, but I've been trying to plan days in same location so we don't keep repeating our steps. USS Intrepid, followed by Circle Line trip. Ground Zero, museum and Statten Island Ferry, etc. Natural History museum and Central Park.
Bizarreky the only thing the kids are really looking forward to is the ESB, which i find odd. when i was a kid it was the tallest building in the world and every school, kid knew that, so it held a fascination, bit what is the draw for kids these days?
They also want to have their photo taken outside Trump Building and see the Plaza Hotel and all the other locations from Home Alone.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 10, 2017)

1927 said:


> The natural history museum is my fave museum in the world, but has anyone ever had the balls to make a small donation rater than pay the $25 or whatever the suggested donation is?.


I think the lowest I paid was $5 when I went in for the last hour of the Met. It wasn't a problem. I know others who have made no donation at all.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 10, 2017)

There's a Halloween parade in Greenwich Village. 

Home - NYC Village Halloween Parade


----------



## petee (Sep 10, 2017)

Maltin said:


> I think the lowest I paid was $5 when I went in for the last hour of the Met. It wasn't a problem. I know others who have made no donation at all.



i go to the met from time to time and through practice I've become comfortable giving them $5. look at the names of the donors carved into the walls and who sit on the board and you realize they can get all the money they need. the AMNH isn't as well endowed so the guilt may be on you there.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 10, 2017)

petee said:


> i go to the met from time to time and through practice I've become comfortable giving them $5. look at the names of the donors carved into the walls and who sit on the board and you realize they can get all the money they need. the AMNH isn't as well endowed so the guilt may be on you there.


$5 was the figure i was thinking about, not that i don't think its worth the full price, but with kids they aren't going to want to stay all day to get full value.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 10, 2017)

Maltin said:


> There's a Halloween parade in Greenwich Village.
> 
> Home - NYC Village Halloween Parade


Been looking at that for  while, but wed have to bring costumes with us on the theme the Imaginary Menagerie!!! if anyone got ideas how we can do that s9mply we'll be game for parading.

I know there are streets where trick or treaters are welcome and there a map on line of the best places to go.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 10, 2017)

1927 said:


> Been looking at that for  while, but wed have to bring costumes with us on the theme the Imaginary Menagerie!!! if anyone got ideas how we can do that s9mply we'll be game for parading.


I was suggesting watching the parade but guess it's more fun to participate.

You could check out Party City - Birthday, Theme & Seasonal Party Goods - Party City - for Halloween stuff/costumes that you could buy while you are here.

More expensive but a fun store to visit nonetheless around Halloween is Abracadabra which has some really good stuff and props, especially masks.

Abracadabra - Google Search


----------



## 1927 (Sep 11, 2017)

Does anyone know how easy it might be to get tickets for MLS play-off games as both NY City and Red Bulls are likely to be involved.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2017)

if you fancy a day out of town, beacon is an easy train ride away and gives you a different taste of NY with loads of space for kids to run around.






















The architecture and sights of Beacon, New York – a photo tour from Summer 2014


----------



## Maltin (Sep 11, 2017)

1927 said:


> Does anyone know how easy it might be to get tickets for MLS play-off games as both NY City and Red Bulls are likely to be involved.


I expect that for NYCFC that it should be fairly easy given that they play at Yankee Stadium and the capacity is much larger than their average attendance. 

A bit harder for Red Bulls as they have a much smaller stadium although I would expect that you shouldn't have a problem. For Red Bulls, get tickets as close to the supporters section as you can (101, 102, 133) for the best atmosphere (even better if you can sneak in to those sections as everyone is standing). 

Even if all the official tickets sell out, resale tickets would be available on Stub Hub. 

StubHub!


----------



## Waveydavey (Oct 9, 2017)

1927 said:


> $5 was the figure i was thinking about, not that i don't think its worth the full price, but with kids they aren't going to want to stay all day to get full value.



Pay no more than $1

We have amazing museums in the U.K. that yanks go to all the time. Not our fault they see state funding museums as far too communist an idea.  Save the donations for the tons of homeless who should be receiving better treatment.


----------



## Waveydavey (Oct 9, 2017)

1927 said:


> I will be arriving in NYC on 28th october for a week. Have 2 9yr old kids with me and would like ideas of things to do please, hopefully some free, budget stuff. Staying out near Fushing Meadow in and Air bnb.
> 
> Have Bronx zoo pencilled in for wednesday as its free, and hoping to do some stuff on halloween, so welcome suggestions.
> 
> I look forward to Urban doing its usual best to entertain me. Thanks in advance.



Highline walk is nice and good sight seeing

Bus to JFK Kennedy boulevard east/ Hamilton park. Small park but great views of manhatten. Swank Mexican restaurant there too. Pricey though.

Mets/Yankees baseball game. Quite a relaxed affair. You can get cheap tickets but pick close to the bloke with the bat. Even if on top floor view is fine. They'll prob bring out some vet n try n get everyone to stand up n worship war for five minutes if flag waving though. 

As with kids especially watch out for crossing road. Cars still turn on the pedestrian crossing when the white man sign flashes.   Green really would of been a better choice surely?!

Better off taking kids to Wales tbh


----------



## petee (Oct 9, 2017)

mets done for the year, yankees maybe done tonight.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 9, 2017)

X2 on walk the Highline

The park area on Brooklyn side of Brooklyn Bridge is nice too 

Highline was definitely a highlight from my recent trip but it was hot and made for shady walks and beer stop offs


----------



## belboid (Oct 9, 2017)

Highline will be in autumn mode, ie pretty cut back and not as pretty as at other times.  Still well worth it tho. Agree about the park area around Brooklyn. The Brooklyn Brewery does free tours too, but maybe not for kids


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

This is a good walk: 






A walk along a deserted Hunter’s Point South Park, Long Island City, New York

Coney Island can be an interesting place to walk


----------



## petee (Oct 9, 2017)

you ca walk all around the perimeter of this, and well worth it
Roosevelt Island - Wikipedia


----------



## petee (Nov 18, 2017)

so how was it 1927 ?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 19, 2017)

petee said:


> so how was it 1927 ?


We had a great time thanks, still didn't get round to seeing the High Line tho, thats about ten times I've been and not done it!

Talking part in the Halloween parade was an awesome experience, and surprisingly the highlight of trip for me was doing the behind the scenes tour of MSG, brilliant couple of hours.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 20, 2017)

The Halloween parade, complete with 2 million lining 6th Avenue took place just hours after the terrorist attack, less than a mile away. Completely different attitude to London, and not what I expected in NYC. Things carried on, with added security and a fuck you ISIS attitude, you’re not spoiling our fun!


----------

